# sanding between oil based stain coats versus between varnish coats



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I usually sand between the varnish coats but should you really sand between stain coats for oil based products ?


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

If it raises the grain, you should just to flatten it before you finish staining. Otherwise, because it doesnt build to a thickness, it shouldnt effect the smoothness of the finish.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Water based stains you will probably have to rub out or sand with 400 grit very lightly. They tend to raise the grain and make little fuzzies all over the wood. Oil based stains don't raise the grain. I only rub these stains with a white synthetic pad.

When applying the clear coat, I apply two coats then sand with 220 or 320 grit paper. Then apply the third and final coat. I found that if I sand after the first coat there is a possibility of sanding just enough that hitting the stain is a possibility and at this point I really don't want to have to patch stain.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

If you are going to sand oil stain, make sure to seal it before you sand. You will have higher risk of sanding the color off.

Usually I apply at least depending the color I want, 2-3 coats of stain. I do not sand between coats. After the coats I apply a top coat. Then I sand.

Same thing with water based stain, stain what color you want. Then apply sealcoat then sand.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Them little fuzzies are generally caused by sanding in the first place, as sanding just tears off what it doesn't bend over. Using tools such as scrapers, planes, etc. slice clean, leaving no fuzzies… provided the tool is nice and sharp. Most people I know tend to use a (one) very, very light pass with very fine sandpaper, just enough to knock off the fuzzy but not remove the finish (well, as well as possible), if they have any concerns. I like steel wool, double 0.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im in the middle of reading a finishing book and from what i can remember you shouldnt sand between oils coats unless you are on coat 4 or 5. Cessna nailed it .. its fragile and can be easily sanded off.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*chrisstef*

I assume your talking about boiled linseed oil, tung oil, that type of oil?

Its not a problem sanding between coats, just make sure each coat is dried.


----------

